# DeWalt 8 Inch Dado Stack



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

You go and give it 5 stars and then get *cross* with it!

I already have a dado set that I'm happy with, but well done for the educational heads up for others.


> ... One thing I loved was the Case. It is the best Dado blade case I have run across.
> 
> ... Erwin… case sucked to….
> - stevejack


Feel your case problem… Had similar and did a bit of doctoring.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Like I said my also DADO was a Erwin and it was in a WOOD CASE but it was about as good as just putting all the parts in a sack….



> You go and give it 5 stars and then get *cross* with it!
> 
> I already have a dado set that I m happy with, but well done for the educational heads up for others.
> 
> ...


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I've had similar trials and tribulations with dado sets from most brands. I had an Infinity Dadonator that I was quite happy with, but it got munched by a SS brake. Then I tried the Ridge Carbide and the Dewalt 7670. They are pretty comparable blades. Neither is perfect, but if you get a good one, they have decent blade geometry for hardwood.

I really favor dado blades with at least 24 teeth on the outer bades, and at least 6 teeth on the chippers.

The worst one I tried (or the one that disappointed me most) was the Forrest Dado King because it left the deepest bat ears of all the blades I tested. The cut within a single 3/4" pass was flat, but the bat ears were just too deep.

Thanks for the review!

Here's my video review of the Dewalt DW7670 if anyone is shopping for a new dado blade…


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I have that DADO set, but it's not DeWalt (can't remember right now).
Exact same case.


----------



## EdWeber (Jun 17, 2021)

Glad you're pleased with it, 
I have been using the Freud SD508 for years, never had any issues.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> I have that DADO set, but it s not DeWalt (can t remember right now).
> Exact same case.
> 
> - nkawtg


Yes, it was sold under the Delta name brand among others.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the same set and can agree with everything you said. I've only ever used this dado set, so nothing to compare it too. For a set with multiple chippers and shims it's nice to keep them organized in one case. I hemmed and hawed about spending less on other dado sets but this seemed to have only good reviews and for the cost of not being content with a less expensive set it was work the cost. I got mine from Lowes for $140 last year. I still want to go though the exercise of making a sample/s with most/every possible thickness so it's easier to figure out what combination of chippers and shims are needed instead of my current try 6 times before I find the right combo and them have to figure it out again because I messed up a piece.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Most of the negative reviews of this dado set were about one of the chipper going to deep or too shallow. When they figured out which one they called DeWalt and they told them they would send them a replacement. Little did they know DeWalt sent them a whole new Dado stack set in the case just not anew chipper! WOO HOO!

Like I said one of my chippers is just a tiny bit too shallow and one of the outside blades cuts the tiniest bat ear and I can live with that. The last set I had was a $100 plus set was from Erwin and the cuts it made were unusable.



> I have the same set and can agree with everything you said. I ve only ever used this dado set, so nothing to compare it too. For a set with multiple chippers and shims it s nice to keep them organized in one case. I hemmed and hawed about spending less on other dado sets but this seemed to have only good reviews and for the cost of not being content with a less expensive set it was work the cost. I got mine from Lowes for $140 last year. I still want to go though the exercise of making a sample/s with most/every possible thickness so it s easier to figure out what combination of chippers and shims are needed instead of my current try 6 times before I find the right combo and them have to figure it out again because I messed up a piece.
> 
> - Bill1974


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

DeWalt doesn't send out replacement sets anymore. You have two choices when you call DeWalt. You can return it, or you can return it.

The only thing DeWalt now sends out for free is replacement plastic wing nuts for the case.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Tried to avoid the obvious as I have never used this dodo set. However, as others have spruiked various alternatives, I might as well become one of the guilty…
I invested into a Freud SD608 8in. Dial-a-Width Dado and for me, shims 









are a nightmare of the past… sorry!


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

The Dewalt set has a table in the instructions listing the cut width with various cutters. If you convert that table to decimal inches (to match the units on the shims) a cheap set of calipers can tell you what cutters and shims to use within a thousandth of an inch. Once you decide how much glue clearance to leave, you don't need any test cuts. My set came with magnetic shims too, so I only use the standard ones for fine tuning.

If you don't like shims, go ahead and spend a lot more if you want, but this set works well for me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... If you don t like shims, go ahead and spend a lot more if you want, but this set works well for me.
> 
> - AlanWS


A good pair of runners will get you from *Los Angeles* to *Augusta* and maybe even back… but I'd rather spend a few axtra shekels to make the trip a tad more easier.
Life is too short to *shimmy* around!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you want a perfect dado cut without "bats ears", use a xcut blade to cut the left and right sides of the groove; then use a dado blade to remove the center portion. I know it takes more time, but if you only need 1 or 2 dados and you don't want the bats ears, that is the way to go.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I wonder if switching the outside blades to opposite stack would eliminate the bat's ears?


----------

